# copper wrinkle?



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone know what could cause this?


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

maybe it was hit by something during the original install.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Quite simple. The copper was obviously constipated. :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

old age


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

do I need to post another intro??


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Maybe it's a manufacturers defect 
It looks wrinkled not like someone was starting a cut


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Pulling it out of a bin or truck,trying to get around a corner,concrete wire and dropping a sledge hammer on it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I see an alien face on the cooper pipe, could be worth big bucks selling it on e-bay


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

it is a soft copper as it was rolled out it was kinked then put back. had helpers do it.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought kink but having kinked plenty myself over the years it didnt have the look...I'll go with defect ...
sorry the focus is bad ..I got too close.......just havent seen this anomoly.......the 2nd one was where the pinhole was.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like it maybe from a pipe stretcher :thumbup:


----------

